# Whats Going on with the X Series this year?



## robert10 (Oct 22, 2011)

Is the X Series going to be running this year? Web site is old..

Just curious..


----------



## Bass-N-Buck (Jan 6, 2011)

They never update their site... their 2018 schedule can be found on dobass.com


----------



## RECON 1 (Dec 1, 2012)

robert10 said:


> Is the X Series going to be running this year? Web site is old..
> 
> Just curious..


the x-series will be run by Rory Franks dobass he will update soon I think this will be a great series Tom and Vic will be involved


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Correct! Indeed DoBass and hand selected crew in charge for X 2018!

Hoping Tommy and Victor take the time to enjoy the competition and spend some much needed time "in the field" with everyone! We are very much looking forward to it.

Lots of work ahead- schedule has been out and is accurate.

Look for full details and registration beginning soon (boat show time? fingers crossed).

Note the 2018 X web and future results will all be within DoBass.com . We will continue to keep the previous X web alive for history.

We hope to take 2018 to a new level for grassrooted anglers of NE Oho!

Stay tuned!

nip


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

New page for 2018! FULL details will be released "live" at Vic's Saturday 2/10/18 at 1:00pm- all past and new future prospective anglers for Vic's X-series in 2018 encouraged to attend!
http://www.dobass.com/2018XSERIES.html


----------

